# General 5 piece edge and center finder:



## ome (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know the function of  the hole, which is  thru the center of the stem of the indicator probe?   The hole is rather small..

Thanks to all!
regards,
Jon


----------



## raross61 (Aug 5, 2013)

Jon, any way we could get a picture here, it might really help? Bob in Oregon


----------



## ome (Aug 6, 2013)

raross61 said:


> Jon, any way we could get a picture here, it might really help? Bob in Oregon


i would love to, but cant seem to find out how to do it, i have a mac


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 6, 2013)

ome said:


> i would love to, but cant seem to find out how to do it, i have a mac



This should help.  The process is the same on mac or pc.  

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/7437-How-to-post-photos-and-attachments-on-this-forum

-Cody


----------



## ome (Aug 10, 2013)

Codered741 said:


> This should help.  The process is the same on mac or pc.
> 
> http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/7437-How-to-post-photos-and-attachments-on-this-forum
> 
> -Cody


Here are some photos, hope they help.  Thank you very much for info on uploading photos.


----------



## ome (Aug 12, 2013)

anyone know what the hole thru the indicator probe in a wobbler and center finder 5 piece set?
Thanks in advance?  Pictures are below this post.

Jon


----------

